# How long does it take to recover from a GERD attack?



## Emmy2

I had what I think was a bad acid reflux time period recently. I left it untreated for a while, then several medications made me worse. Now, for the past 2 weeks, I found antacid that helps. My stomach feels a lot better (it used to burn all the time, all day), I don't feel acid coming up and I don't feel nausea anymore. BUT, my chest still aches and my throat is sore!! Is this heartburn still happening and I don't realize it? or does it just take more time for any damage in those areas to clear up? I only ask because although I feel a lot better, I am scared of damaging my throat or esophogas??? If anyone with experience could help, I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## GurgleGut

Emmy, sometimes you can have reflux and not know it. Sore throats and chest pain are symptoms of reflux. I would check with your Dr. and see what they say about it, you an never be to careful. I will sometimes get reflux for days or weeks on end and then i have periods that i feel pretty goo. i don't know why that is or how long the reflux will last once I get it. Good luck and I hope that you feel better soon!


----------



## Kathleen M.

It sounds like it may be worth getting this evaluated by your doctor.Chronic heartburn/reflux can damage the esophagus and when that happens usually it takes weeks/months on medication to reduce the ability of the stomach to make acid for it to heal up.Better to get it checked out and treat it properly if you need something other than an antacid.K.


----------



## Emmy2

I have seem my doctor about this many times and she doesn't seem worried. I tried Zantac 2 years ago and it helped a bit. Then I tried Losec and Prevacid and both gave me awful side effects so I had to give them up. I went back to the doctor again very frustrated and she said if Maalox seems to help, take it 5 or 6 times a day until you feel better. But she wasn't specific about how long that would be and if it is strong enough to work. She seems awfully convinced it will just clear up and I don't know!!!


----------



## DavidLA

Hi Emmy,-I hear your frustration. You may want to experiment with some natural remedys and tryto get off the PPI's if you can. It is possible!! I know a number of people who were on the PPI's & H2Blockers for years & were able to get off completely. Sometimes keeping a log or journal can help.I few things to consider might be: probiodics, MSG, ginger root, digestive enzymes, ..there's dozens more, and since everybody different, you need to do your own trial and error. Good Luck.


----------



## Dabid

Gerd is a terrible thing I would rather be stabbed in a mugging than live with this one more day


----------

